
Here's How the Sound Blaster Changed Computing - shortformblog
http://tedium.co/2016/02/09/creative-sound-blaster-sound-card-history/
======
agumonkey
Funny, the keyboards video was mentioned here a while back
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLJSdNYcdpk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLJSdNYcdpk)

btw: who else enjoy long synth chord progressions like in here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN4La6qmSnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN4La6qmSnk)
?

------
autopov
I had an IBM PC Jr. I don't remember much of it except that it used a
cartridge for DOS.

I will never forgive Creative for buying then decimating Henry Kloss'
Cambridge SoundWorks. I so wanted a Model 12.

